
Cloudflare outage causing Discord, Medium, Patreon, ProductHunt, Gitlab all down - laughinghan
https://twitter.com/GhostfromTexas/status/1284238964216475648
======
laughinghan
See also discussion at:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23875692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23875692)

Also, many things seem to be back, for me and others:
[https://twitter.com/OhNoItsFusl/status/1284240273569128449](https://twitter.com/OhNoItsFusl/status/1284240273569128449)

------
URfejk
Old network shutting down, Skynet booting up. :)

